# Does Anyone Recognize This Follow Rest?



## Chuck K (Jul 3, 2013)

I was organizing some stuff on my shelves and ran across this follow rest. It was included along with a partial taper attachment with a Sebastian lathe I had a while back.  It didn't fit the lathe and I have no idea what lathe it originally came from.  Looks like it's for a 13 - 14" machine.  It mounts on the dovetail as opposed to the back of the cross slide.  Any info would be appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## rafe (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't recognize it, but it reminds me of a bird I once had lol ...but i might be willing to try to make it work on my 14 1/2 South Bend .....send me a PM if you are going to unload it


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like a LeBlond. It sits on the cross slide dovetail directly in line with the tool.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 3, 2013)

Bill, It could be a leblond.  If it is, it's different than the leblond follower I have.  Here's a pic of it:


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 3, 2013)

Does Anyone Recognize This Follow Rest?  Ah no it's not mine.:roflmao:


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 3, 2013)

kd4gij said:


> Does Anyone Recognize This Follow Rest?  Ah no it's not mine.:roflmao:




True...But it could be  )


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 3, 2013)

didn't know they came in camo


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 3, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> didn't know they came in camo




  Yep, They're all the rage in Afghanistan right now.


----------



## markknx (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it is a Noah rest, from the lathe he made the shafts for the ark. 

I'm sorry that was bad. If nobody here can help try this group.
http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/Lathe_Tooling_and_Uses/?yguid=322395092

Bunchofold timers there they will most likely know


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Mark.  I'll probably have to become a member to post the pic.  I guess you can't belong to too many groups. )

Chuck


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 14, 2013)

rafe said:


> Don't recognize it, but it reminds me of a bird I once had lol ...but i might be willing to try to make it work on my 14 1/2 South Bend .....send me a PM if you are going to unload it



Hah hah hah!!  Wow, it really does look like a cockatiel 



Bernie


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 14, 2013)

Clausing had some the set on the cross slide but I don't think that is one of theres

Paul


----------



## markknx (Jul 15, 2013)

If you get an aswer there let us know what they are.


Chuck K said:


> Thanks Mark.  I'll probably have to become a member to post the pic.  I guess you can't belong to too many groups. )
> 
> Chuck


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 15, 2013)

I wonder if it is for a older Pratt & Whitney lathe?


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 15, 2013)

markknx said:


> If you get an aswer there let us know what they are.



I haven't posted on the other website yet.  I keep forgetting that I don't have the pic on this computer....I need to post it when I'm on my shop computer.  I'll let you know what it is if I find out.  The one on the right in the 2nd pic I posted is from a small Leblond I had.  I mounted a DRO on the lathe and the scale was in the way to mount the follow rest.

Chuck


----------

